# Un-Purple Primer for PVC



## jar546 (Oct 11, 2012)

There is a faint hint of purple color that is more visible.

Visible with a UV light

http://www.herchem.com/specs/UnPurple.pdf


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 11, 2012)

Jeff,

Do you have questions ?

.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 11, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Jeff,Do you have questions ?
> 
> .


Not really.  Just trying to get some discussion and don't want to steer it in any one direction.  Have you seen this before?  Was there a problem with it?  What about the picture..comments?  Does Un-Purple meet the requirements of the IPC/IRC? etc.


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 11, 2012)

What is the testing standard for that "un-purple primer"?
2006 IRC, Section P3003.14.2 allows for a non-purple
primer to be used on the pvc drainage piping
(ASTM D 2855 is the standard).(ASTM D 2564,
CSA B137.3, CSA B181.2 or CSA B181.2). Not
sure what is up with the different standards
in the IRC vs. the IPC.

1st, our AHJ does not provide UV light equipment.
2nd, I typically do inspect every joint. The visual indication
of purple primer on the joints & fittings is an instantaneous
visual detection of compliance and speeds up the inspection
tremendously (for me anyways). Even with purple primer on
the joints, I DO occasionally find leaks. In this AHJ, 99%
of the contractors are always concerned with their schedules,
so the purple primer is a very good workable solution to
keep schedules moving along. To use a non-purple primer
would slow that process down (here). Also, the presence
of purple primer goes to quality of workmanship and a
mutual respect factor.

Jeff,

Thanks for the pictures, ..keep `em coming!


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 11, 2012)

Oooooooops!   The 2nd set of standards is from the 2006

IPC, Section 705.14.

.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 11, 2012)

I was unaware of this product. My research revealed there is only one manufacturer at this time and it is about 75% higher priced then other primers. A UV light is less than $20.00 bucks and an easy cost for most departments. It meets all the ASTM requirements.

We are under the UPC which does not require purple primer unless the installation standard in the back of the book is specifically adopted. The state did adopt the standard but refuses to enforce the "purple primer" portion so it is a losing battle at this time. If this product was competively priced then I would require the contractors to go that direction because the excuse of purple primer being messy and staining finished products would fly out the window.


----------



## JBI (Oct 11, 2012)

I met a semi-retired plumber who was allergic to the purple primer, literally broke out in a rash. Had to use an alternate.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 12, 2012)

Note that the link does not reference the IPC or the IRC.  Purple primer is required by both!

GT,  your reference for the IRC states "A purple primer that a purple primer that conforms to ASTM F 656 shall be applied"

One problem caused by purple prime is that if it is spilled on the concrete floor; it will bleed through tile and lenolyeum (spelt wrong) and discolors the tile.

Purple primer has allways been required by the IRC and IPC and still is up to and including 2009 codes.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 12, 2012)

In my last post "A purple primer that a purple primer that"; might be one reason most "members" don't post; they can't fix errors.  Just a thought.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 12, 2012)

Ooops, most "non-paying members" don't post because they can't fix errors.  Another check is in the mail.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 12, 2012)

Un-Purple Primer for PVC

Incentive. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 12, 2012)

The fuel gas code does not require purple primer which I thought was interesting

G2427.4.1.1 (503.4.1.1) (IFGS) Plastic vent joints.

Plastic pipe and fittings used to vent appliances shall be installed in accordance with the appliance manufacturer’s installation instructions. Where a primer is required, it shall be of a contrasting color.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 12, 2012)

mt,

That's an interesting find!

Come to think of it I've never seen the purple primer on the PVC used to vent/exhaust the furnace.

pc1


----------



## BSSTG (Oct 12, 2012)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> mt, That's an interesting find!
> 
> Come to think of it I've never seen the purple primer on the PVC used to vent/exhaust the furnace.
> 
> pc1


 Sorry to get a little sidetracked, but I had an installer put a new condensing furnace in my attic and did not primer the drain line. Cost him about 6,000$ in damages.BS


----------



## Sifu (Oct 12, 2012)

There seems to be some dissent on the requiring of purple primer.  It seems to me that both IRC and IPC require it.  A purple primer that conforms to

ASTM F 656 shall be applied.  I guess one could divide the sentence into two meanings, one being the requirement for a purple primer and the other being a requirement for a primer conforming to ASTM F 656.  I see it as the primer must be purple *and* conform to ASTM F 656 not *or* conform.  For those that do require it what do you do when you find an installation without it?  This is kind of academic for me now since I am leaving my AHJ but they are supposed to adopt plumbing codes Jan.1 and whoever enforces it will easily find 50% of the plumbing not using it.  One observation I will make is that the majority of the installs I see with multiple problems seem to be the ones without purple.


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 12, 2012)

> For those that do require it what do you do when you find an installation without it?


We had a commercial project last year where the plumber claimed thata neighboring jurisdiction did not require it, so why are we requiring

it. I showed the plumber the 2006 IPC code section and they went

whining to the BO here, saying that the primer that they used met

the ASTM F 656 standard and the BO let them go forward with it.

If the plumber would have had to remove their non-purple primer

plumbing, it would have cost the project valuable time, having to

redo the rough plumbing, and the plumber for having to do it again.

We typically get purple primer on most pvc installs (not on the

gas exhaust piping though - good find "mtlogcabin"), but every

now and then, plumbers will go to the "I didn't know" statement

and then we look like the bad guys, ..again! How dare we show

them something in the adopted codes and then actually require it!

Sifu,

To answer your question, the question of which primer is allowed

will usually be up to the BO directives. Referring to Section

705.14.2 in the 2006 IPC, and Section P3003.14.2 in the 2006

IRC, the IRC appears to not give a listed standard. The IPC has

the same requirement, but also lists the ASTM F 656 standard,

but, ..is DOES state "purple" in color.

BTW, Congratulations to you! I am glad to see that have

resigned from the jurisdcition where you were employed. Life is

just too short to put up with that much head-ache and

heart-ache on a daily basis.

*RANT TIME:*

Whether a plumber spills primer on the concrete or other surfaces

and stains it, is not my problem! I cannot enforce "neat and

workmanlike" installations. If I could, I would be tarred, feathered

and crucified for sure. Right now, I am only being verbally abused!

Since there is no requirement for the contractors in this state to

have any type of code books, or to read them, or to actually

apply what's in them, I will continue to ride the train that I am

on.  

FWIW, all plumbers (and other contractors) are not bad! We have

a few plumbers here that exceptionally good and care about what

they install.

.


----------



## GCtony (Dec 17, 2012)

So why don't they just make the purple less purple?  We have very neat plumbers (for plumbers) and no matter how careful they are we still see some drips of that purple crap. Maybe I'm just too logical.


----------



## north star (Dec 17, 2012)

*= =*







> "So why don't they just make the purple less purple?......We have very neat plumbers(for plumbers) and no matter how careful they are we still see some drips of that
> 
> purple crap.......Maybe I'm just too logical."


Why can't plumbers NOT spill it ?....The very purple color is for avisual identification [ to all ] and a GREAT assist to the inspecting

parties.........Rather than going to every single joint & every single

fitting to inspect for leaks, ...the purple color is a great contrast

to the white pvc piping and the inspecting party can quickly

determine if a joint has not been primered and quite possibly,

..not even glued!.......IMO, the purple primer DOES serve a valuable

service!

*= = =*


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 17, 2012)

I kinda like to see "Crimson Red" primer!

pc1


----------



## cda (Dec 17, 2012)

follow manufacture directions??

WHEN USING UNPURPLE PRIMER, THE INSTALLER MUST

HAVE A UV FLASHLIGHT OR OTHER UV LIGHT AVAILABLE

FOR THE INSPECTOR.


----------



## GCtony (Dec 18, 2012)

I get why it's purple, just saying that it could be less purple so it would stain less.  Maybe we should only hire inspectors that can see and aren't color blind.

Why not spill it?  Because unlike some folks here, the construction industry isn't loaded with folks that are perfect.  ANYONE that has used primer and that swab knows that as careful as you are, you will drip..

Anyway this is turned into a silly discusion.  The UV stuff is pretty cool but don't see it catching on even though it makes for a very neat looking job.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 19, 2012)

For several years I've allowed "un-purple" to avoid the possibility of stains especially for condensation lines that are not normally under positive pressure. The constractors and plumbers ask first for permission.

"Reason: To introduce an exception in IPC Chapter 7 (IRC Chapter 30), Sanitary Drainage, allowing for the practice of one-step solvent cementing of non-pressure DWV systems 4” and under.



This exception allows for an optional one-step procedure for joining non-pressure DWV PVC piping systems 4” in diameter and below with solvent cement conforming to ASTM D 2564. This method is practiced, and the code should include specific language to indicate when it is acceptable.

Pressure testing completed by NSF International has shown that solvent cement conforming to ASTM D 2564, when used without primer on PVC DWV pipe and fittings, both solid wall and cell core, generates bonding forces well in excess of what is required for these systems. The strength of the joint often exceeds the pipe and fitting pressure capacity.



Bibliography: NSF International report J-00036842.can be found on the PPFA website, www.ppfahome.org//ICC09/PPFA_NSF_J-00036842.pdf



Cost Impact: The code change proposal will not increase the cost of construction."

*This 2009/2010 Code Development Cycle Proposed Changes to the 2009 International. Codes*

Conditions of listing:

1. UV light source in good working order, must be supplied by the contractor to the code official or his representative.

*Hercules® PVC/CPVC Un-Purple Primer*

*2012 IRC P3003.14.2 Solvent cementing. *

Joint surfaces shall be clean and free from moisture. A purple primer that conforms to ASTM F 656 shall be applied. Solvent cement not purple in color and conforming to ASTM D 2564, CSA B137.3 or CSA B181.2 shall be applied to all joint surfaces. The joint shall be made while the cement is wet, and shall be in accordance with ASTM D 2855. Solvent-cement joints shall be permitted above or below ground.



*2012 IPC 705.14.2 Solvent cementing. *

Joint surfaces shall be clean and free from moisture. A purple primer that conforms to ASTM F 656 shall be applied. Solvent cement not purple in color and conforming to ASTM D 2564, CSA B137.3, CSA B181.2 or CSA B182.1 shall be applied to all joint surfaces. The joint shall be made while the cement is wet and shall be in accordance with ASTM D 2855. Solvent-cement joints shall be permitted above or below ground. 

Francis


----------



## Moscow (Dec 21, 2012)

Purple primer aside I would make them install a clean out above the urinal on the vent per UPC.


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 21, 2012)

Is the urinal (???) 2" drain "flat vented" in to the 4" horizontal drain?

Ooooooohhh Jeff, where are you?

.


----------



## MechanicalPiper (Jan 9, 2013)

Re: Un-Purple Primer for PVC



			
				globe trekker said:
			
		

> Is the urinal (???) 2" drain "flat vented" in to the 4" horizontal drain?Ooooooohhh Jeff, where are you?
> 
> .


What do you mean by a drain being flat vented?

-- Note II, TapaTalk II--


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 9, 2013)

MechanicalPiper,

Welcome to the Building Codes Forum!

Flat venting: A normally dry vent run horizontally less than 6" above the flood level rim

of the fixture.

My statement may not be a "Flat Vent", however, my concern in the picture that Jeff

posted is that the point of connection for the urinal (the inlet), should be on the top

of the combination fitting and not its side.

IMO, the inlet should have been connected to the top of the combination fitting so

as to prevent any possible clogging of the urinal drain line with solids, paper products,

other from the water closet.

Thoughts from others ?

.


----------



## MechanicalPiper (Jan 9, 2013)

Re: Un-Purple Primer for PVC

Thanks, looks like this place can be a valuable resource.

Well, the LT looks fitting 2 fitting with the San Tee...so with ADA height possibly didn't have the height to do so?

It was my mistake. I thought for a second the carrier wasn't vented from the provided vent...and you were referring to something about that. After looking closer I see its the camera angle and it's hiding behind the urinal vent wye'd in before turning horizontal.

A side question. Is this common, PVC pipe?  I've never seen a chase wall piped with plastic. It seems such a superior product as far as the inside lining of pipe being much smoother. Material costs are dramatically better. 99% of my jobs still SPEC cast iron.  Most of the pictures on the forum are PVC though. I work primarily in Seattle/Tacoma public projects.  Cast Iron could not have a more irregular lining. for waste to get caught up on over the years. It seems as though they're wasting taxpayer money up here.

-- Note II, TapaTalk II--


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 9, 2013)

MechanicalPiper,

This Forum is *THE BEST* on the internet!

PVC is a far superior product than cast iron, in most applications, however, cast iron

is still an approved material / product that can be used. If your projects are SPEC`d

for cast iron then that is what you have to use.

The wasting of taxpayer money is all too common!

.


----------



## Moscow (Jan 9, 2013)

I agree with you i would of made them roll the combo so it was at least the top 2/3 of the pipe or above.



			
				globe trekker said:
			
		

> MechanicalPiper,This Forum is *THE BEST* on the internet!
> 
> PVC is a far superior product than cast iron, in most applications, however, cast iron
> 
> ...


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 9, 2013)

Moscow,

Do you have a code section that requires that the inlet fitting be installed

on the top of the combination wye fitting, or at least rolled towards the

top? Thanks!

.


----------



## MechanicalPiper (Jan 9, 2013)

Re: Un-Purple Primer for PVC



			
				globe trekker said:
			
		

> Moscow,Do you have a code secion that requires that the inlet fitting be installed
> 
> on the top of the combination wye fitting, or at least rolled towards the
> 
> ...


By code a 2" drain would only need to have 2% slope connection at that point. (That I'm aware of) It's just any other wye branch.  I think it's just better to come off the top when possible. Depending on the routing underneath ground-work or another story...I like to core separate holes just for my urinals and tie them in below unless there's no piping near to avoid the horizontal when you are ADA urinal back2back with wall mounted toilet.

Id love to hear anyone with better options they've been using?  Keeping in mind I'm working with cast so you're a little limited a lot when they spec the s4000?? (the bands with 4 clamps vs the narrower 2)  Im always in search of better ways on gang bathroom layouts.

What code is everyone under? It's UPC here.

-- Note II, TapaTalk II--


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 9, 2013)

> What code is everyone under? It's UPC here.


It's a mix on here! Some IPC, ..some UPC, ..some California Plbg. Code

and other states have their own versions as well. The Forum guests

and Sawhorses cover a broad spectrum!

If I may, ..might I greatly encourage you to be come a Sawhorse too!

Sawhorses are the paid members on here. The minimum rate is $60.00

for a 2 yr. membership! For some like me, that is a real bargain!  

I am curious as to why "they" specify cast iron in your area versus using

pvc or abs.

.


----------



## MechanicalPiper (Jan 9, 2013)

Re: Un-Purple Primer for PVC

I'm curious also! I bring it up every chance I get. If the engineer or architect is out on site I will always bring up the question. I get a different answer every time, none really satisfying. I get a lot of  rambling about noise issues, fire rating, durability. I would really love to get down to the actual reason.  Cast iron producers have great lobbyists?

The main issue I have with ABS is keeping your pieces straight. I will have to go down to the supply house and hand pick our pallets for delivery because if not you could get some banana shaped pipe showing up to your jobs. PVC is not that popular up here in Seattle, so I have not worked with it much. I do like how the pieces stay nice and straight though. I enjoy the finished product of cast iron the best everything looks really nice, tight, and good straight mechanical joints. I would be interested in doing a whole job in PVC though to see how I like it. I think the purple primer is ugly as all get out. I know it's not about how it looks, but I do appreciate a job that looks good when you're done.

I've been accessing the form exclusively through TapaTalk, so haven't seen any of the info relating to the paid member plans. I will be sure to check that out the next time I'm at a desktop.

I need to go dig through my photos laying around and get them posted on here. Thinking be really great to hear the feedback from everyone on ways to improve. Might sound a little dorky, but I get excited every time someone shows me a new way that is either better or easier, or both...thean the way I've been doing it before.

-- Note II, TapaTalk II--


----------



## Moscow (Jan 9, 2013)

Here we use the 2003 UPC and under the UPC section 905.2 states that all vents connect to a horizontal drian pipe, each vent shall have its invert taken off above the drainage centerline of such pipe....... and if you look at were the drain line is, its about the top 2/3 of the pipe. So because they are using it as a wet vent I would say they have to come off the top 2/3 of the pipe.



			
				globe trekker said:
			
		

> Moscow,Do you have a code secion that requires that the inlet fitting be installed
> 
> on the top of the combination wye fitting, or at least rolled towards the
> 
> ...


----------



## MechanicalPiper (Jan 9, 2013)

Re: Un-Purple Primer for PVC

Where is everyone seeing this "wet vent"?

-- Note II, TapaTalk II--


----------



## Moscow (Jan 9, 2013)

the water closet on the end away from the wall in the ladys room has its vent coming off down stream and using it as the drain for the urnial in the mens room



			
				MechanicalPiper said:
			
		

> Where is everyone seeing this "wet vent"?-- Note II, TapaTalk II--


----------



## MechanicalPiper (Jan 9, 2013)

Re: Un-Purple Primer for PVCI think Im not seeing the picture you guys are talking about...this is the one I've been looking at.I think it's vented here? Just behind the urinal vent? I don't see what other reason for a fitting to be there.  Are you saying they abandoned the carrier vent and are using the urinal drain without increasing the pipe size and not being vertical? Because that's what I thought the first time I glanced at it too.-- Note II, TapaTalk II--

View attachment 642


View attachment 642


/monthly_2013_01/uploadfromtaptalk1357779203493.jpg.e0ac1460f96562779c8b0ae73345c8f6.jpg


----------



## Moscow (Jan 10, 2013)

Good I eye I did not see that, I stand corrected. guess its time to chang the contacts or maybe start wearing my glass's.



			
				MechanicalPiper said:
			
		

> I think Im not seeing the picture you guys are talking about...this is the one I've been looking at.I think it's vented here? Just behind the urinal vent? I don't see what other reason for a fitting to be there.  Are you saying they abandoned the carrier vent and are using the urinal drain without increasing the pipe size and not being vertical? Because that's what I thought the first time I glanced at it too.
> 
> -- Note II, TapaTalk II--


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 10, 2013)

Isn't the WC in the Women's restroom wet vented?    The 2" urinal vent line appears to connect

to the vent stack.

.


----------



## MechanicalPiper (Jan 10, 2013)

Re: Un-Purple Primer for PVC



			
				globe trekker said:
			
		

> Isn't the WC in the Women's restroom wet vented?    The 2" urinal vent line appears to connectto the vent stack.
> 
> .


I think both vents are in the same plane as the camera angle. I'm basing that off the fitting I marked in the above picture.  Since a toilet rim height and urinal rim height are much lower than a sink or lav, if you still run your horizontal vent line up around 42" then you can wye them together on the vertical before turning horizontal. It's the standard way I've been taught with a urinal back2back with wall-hung toilet. I guess this is a perfect example of where purple primer being clearly visible would make that fitting stand out.

-- Note II, TapaTalk II--


----------



## MechanicalPiper (Jan 10, 2013)

Re: Un-Purple Primer for PVC

So when run in PVC, as as long as the carrier inlet and outlet are within 4 feet you do not have to support the pipe between them correct?

Or do the connection points not count?

What's everyone method here?

When running in CI, you end up having to have two supports between each carrier.  There are a few inspectors around here that don't make you put any on the 4", but most will want to see it.

-- Note II, TapaTalk II--


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 10, 2013)

Table 308.5 in the 2006 IPC requires support at the 4 ft. intervals. See this link:

*Chapter 3 - Section 308.5 = Interval of Support.*



Also, ..MechanicalPiper, I am not seeing the vent connection behind the urinal.

From my viewpoint, the urinal drain (2") connects to the 4" horizontal drain that

connects downstream to a (possible) wet vent.  Are you saying that it is a

typical type of construction method (that you were taught) for the back2back

fixtures to have a vent between them?

In Jeff's picture, to me, it looks as though they connected the women's toilets

to the downstream (possible) wet vent, then added a wye to connect the

urinal, and then vented the urinal to a separate vent stack.

Your (and others) thoughts..

.


----------



## MechanicalPiper (Jan 10, 2013)

Re: Un-Purple Primer for PVC

Thats cool to have online...is it the full IPC code? I just bought the 2012 UPC in digital format so I could search it on my phone while on site.  I've never looked for an online UPC before.

-- Note II, TapaTalk II--


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 10, 2013)

MechanicalPiper,

I'm tellin' ya, ..this site is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay cool and has lots of resources. Also, see

this link, that is on this Forum, for additional online codes:

*Useful Links*

Haven't you decided to become a Sawhorse yet?   

.


----------



## MechanicalPiper (Jan 10, 2013)

Re: Un-Purple Primer for PVCThis is what I'm seeing.No making fun of the drawing, I drew in on my phone while riding shotgun on a bumpy gravel roaf!   -- Note II, TapaTalk II--

View attachment 643


View attachment 643


/monthly_2013_01/uploadfromtaptalk1357841826742.jpg.7a3723adb55e0912d44df46ef60e0220.jpg


----------



## MechanicalPiper (Jan 10, 2013)

Re: Un-Purple Primer for PVC

Technology is getting crazy these days. I've been accessing this forum from my phone while commuting. I haven't typed a single word, just dictated to Android's Voice to Text. I see I need to become a paying member fix when it messes up like the above post though.

-- Note II, TapaTalk II--


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 10, 2013)

MechanicalPiper,

Thanks again for your input!

I DO highly recommend that you become a Sawhorse! This Forum has the most talent

and resources that I have seen anywhere, ..and I have looked!

Regarding your submitted "drawing on-the-fly", ..not a bad rendering at all! I just do

not see that point of connection from the carrier to the urinal vent. It may be there,

but I just do not see it! I only see the urinal vent. To me, the women's wc line does

not connect to anything but the (possible) wet vent downstream.

I sure wish that our fellow Forum contributor (Jeff R.) would chime in to add some

more clarification and banter.  

.


----------



## MechanicalPiper (Jan 10, 2013)

Re: Un-Purple Primer for PVC

When I zoom in I'm fairly confident I see the hub of the 45 that picks up the toilet vent. I can't come up with any other reason that fitting would be there? They used the vent on all the other carriers, so it would be odd to skip one, although not impossible by any means.

Zoom in and check that out and let me know what you think.

-- Note II, TapaTalk II--


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 10, 2013)

I DID zoom in to look for the fitting in question, but I still do not see it.

It may be there, I just cannot tell!

.


----------



## Jobsaver (Apr 11, 2013)

north star said:
			
		

> *= =*
> 
> Why can't plumbers NOT spill it ?....SIZE=1]
> 
> *= = =*[/size]


I can't get near the "make-up" without gett'in in on me. It is difficult to work with without splattering, dripping, and sometimes spilling. This fact in no way relieves the requirement for its application.


----------



## north star (Apr 11, 2013)

I agree that using the [ purple ] primer IS difficult and sometimes

a PITA, however, I have seen some plumbers apply it like artwork,

...not a drop spilled anywhere.......Some painters also have had

problems applying their paints & stains, ...some have used drop

clothes & visqueen to catch any spills, splatters & drips.

RANT:I wonder why some plumbers don't also use something to

catch their splatters, spills & drips [ i.e. - drop cloths, ...rags,

...visqueen, ...other ], rather than complaining about the

[ code ] requirement.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 10, 2013)

I see this blue solvent craze coming this way; it must be cheaper; and I've looked for UV flashlights and cannot find on anywhere.  I even tried to find the UV flashlight at Academy used for exposing scorpions; and can't find one.  Is there a risk of blinding someone with these UV flashlights; that retailers are taking them off the shelfs?  Anyone know where to find them?

Thanks,

Unce Bob


----------



## cda (Dec 10, 2013)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> I see this blue solvent craze coming this way; it must be cheaper; and I've looked for UV flashlights and cannot find on anywhere.  I even tried to find the UV flashlight at Academy used for exposing scorpions; and can't find one.  Is there a risk of blinding someone with these UV flashlights; that retailers are taking them off the shelfs?  Anyone know where to find them?Thanks,
> 
> Unce Bob


follow manufacture directions??

WHEN USING UNPURPLE PRIMER, THE INSTALLER MUST

 HAVE A UV FLASHLIGHT OR OTHER UV LIGHT AVAILABLE

 FOR THE INSPECTOR.


----------



## cda (Dec 10, 2013)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> I see this blue solvent craze coming this way; it must be cheaper; and I've looked for UV flashlights and cannot find on anywhere.  I even tried to find the UV flashlight at Academy used for exposing scorpions; and can't find one.  Is there a risk of blinding someone with these UV flashlights; that retailers are taking them off the shelfs?  Anyone know where to find them?Thanks,
> 
> Unce Bob


ask your locl police dept, they may have one

http://www.cureuv.com/led-uv-flashlight-portable-inspection.html?gclid=CJe4qse0prsCFUMV7Aod8UAASw

http://www.blacklight.com/backroom/backroom.nsf/Items?OpenView&Start=01&RestrictToCategory=Blacklight%20Flashlights&CAPCID=22216633213&cadevice=c&gclid=CJW33dW0prsCFW0V7AodJTYAPQ&CA_6C15C=730009480000003220

http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Aportable%20uv%20light


----------



## jar546 (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice thread to resurrect there UB!  LOL


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 11, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Nice thread to resurrect there UB!  LOL


It might be a joke to you; but it's important to me.  I'm learning a lot about UV lights; especially UV flashlights.  There are some real concerns and possible dangers to skin and especailly to eyes.  So before you buy one of these flashlights you would be well advised to do good homework on the different UV level available. There are also saftey glasses that shoud be worn.

CDA, thankfor the links they were very helpful.

Uncle Bo


----------



## Msradell (Dec 11, 2013)

How about a nice basic one like this: http://www.amazon.com/Professional-Inspection-Flashlight-380-385nm-Ultraviolet/dp/B0013E3XVU?  The price is certainly right and the light is provided by LEDs every life should be great.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 11, 2013)

Well, evidently I had it all wrong.  The ultra-violet light is to detect un-purple primer; and not purple primer below blue solvent.  Sorry fellas, this one reason I'm retiring.  Too slow nowdays to keep up with all the new "stuff". 

Thanks for your patients,

Uncle Bob


----------



## jar546 (Dec 11, 2013)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> It might be a joke to you; but it's important to me.  I'm learning a lot about UV lights; especially UV flashlights.  There are some real concerns and possible dangers to skin and especailly to eyes.  So before you buy one of these flashlights you would be well advised to do good homework on the different UV level available. There are also saftey glasses that shoud be worn. CDA, thankfor the links they were very helpful.
> 
> Uncle Bo


Not a joke to me at all.  Just remember, I'm the one that started this thread to begin with.  You resurrected one of my threads.  If  a contractor uses this stuff then they are responsible for providing a flashlight so we can inspect is, otherwise it fails and we come back when they have what they need.


----------



## cda (Dec 11, 2013)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Well, evidently I had it all wrong.  The ultra-violet light is to detect un-purple primer; and not purple primer below blue solvent.  Sorry fellas, this one reason I'm retiring.  Too slow nowdays to keep up with all the new "stuff". Thanks for your patients,
> 
> Uncle Bob


Go ahead and get the uv

Take it to a purple job and shine it on the joint and than tell him he failed

Because the Uv shows not enough purple stuff and it is deactivating the ammonium thioglycolate.


----------



## princeofpen (Jan 20, 2014)

Anyone question along the way the type of water closet going into that back to back ?


----------

